# Looking for Ultima II 1000 filter



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am looking for an Ultima II 1000 filter, does anybody know where can I find a cheap one? 

I know it's a pond filter and the cheapest I have seen cost around $700



thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you planning on using this filter on a 1000gal tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't have a 1000G tank, and I am planning to use one on a 120G 


Right now, I am using 2 Xp3 + a 30G sump, and I have to do maintenance every month. 

I think I can get away without doing any maintenance for 2 months+ with an ultima II, and with the backwash system, I don't have to take it apart to clean it.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Check Shekinah Aquatic Solutions, when i was helping out during the summer those were the filters that we were running on the ponds.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shekinah Aquatic Solutions:

Address: 1247 Ellsmere Road, Scarborough, ON M1P 2X8 Canada 
Phone/Fax: (416) 495-0004


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jon021 said:


> Check Shekinah Aquatic Solutions, when i was helping out during the summer those were the filters that we were running on the ponds.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I think I know him, it's Mark, right?



thanks for the info ^^


----------

